# Some plugin suggestions to make the forum more enjoyable



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 10, 2022)

hello friends, although I started using this forum to ask questions, I decided to stay in the forum. It is really enjoyable to be with you. There are some plugins that I want to be added to the forum. If you want, we can put these plugins into practice by consulting the owner of the forum.

1-Message count add-on that shows how many messages the member has sent, which will be placed under the profile photo in the member's messages in the forum.
2-displaying the location plugin, which is available in the profile information in the forum, in the messages in the forum. In other words, the location part will be seen under the profile photo in every posting message.
3-the choice of race you belong to in the middle earth, which will appear under the profile photo that the user will choose according to its taste. that is, whichever middle earth race the user feels close to, selects that race in the options. And the race is seen under the profile photo.
4-country plugin. I have small icons of emblems of all the countries of the third age in the middle earth(like isengard,rohan,gondor,mordor,rivendell and more). If you want, I can present these icons to you to put them on the forum. So the user chooses which country he likes. And the emblem of the country he chooses is visible under his profile photo.for example;





5-This request may be a bit ambitious. but I think it will suit the forum. I think that if the name of the forum was changed to tolkien's middle earth or tolkien's legendarium, it would be more relevant to the contents of the forum. If you want, if you change the name of the forum with one of these two names, I can compile the main theme of the forum and the text on it for you.
6-Finally, it would be nice if regular members of the forum have rank pictures of admins and moderators.for example;




I would be grateful if you put these plugins in the forum. Because frankly, using the forum in this way so to use simple and plain is boring for me. Of course, it will take time to do them. Believe me, it will be worth the time we gave. If you do not want it done, I want to contact the current owner of the ttf forum myself. Maybe I can persuade him. I love you all so much. Live healthy and take care of yourself. Thank you.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2022)

When you hover your curser over a name you can see plug-ins 1 and 2.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 10, 2022)

The old forum software had a lot of this information in a box below the username and avatar. I think when they updated with xenforo this was 'cleaned up' I like the 'clean' look, but maybe some more of this stuff could be included when one hovers a username or goes into their profile. I don't see any added value of having it all displayed on every post.


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 10, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> When you hover your curser over a name you can see plug-ins 1 and 2.


Of course, I already know this. The important thing is these plugins they appear under the profile photo in the forum messages. Believe me, it will be more enjoyable this way.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 10, 2022)

Turin_Turambar said:


> Of course, I already know this. The important thing is these plugins they appear under the profile photo in the forum messages. Believe me, it will be more enjoyable this way.


I disagree. To me it would be less enjoyable with more clutter.


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 10, 2022)

Halasían said:


> I disagree. To me it would be less enjoyable with more clutter.


Of course you can think like that. I respect your opinion and you. But I think we should leave the decision to the majority and the administrators.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 10, 2022)

Turin_Turambar said:


> Of course you can think like that. I respect your opinion and you. But I think we should leave the decision to the majority and the administrators.


Sure. Being that it used to be on here and was removed when the site was renovated, I'm thinking that decision has already been made.
I just don't see any added value to the added clutter on every post. I do like the 'hover' idea though. That way anyone who _wants_ to see it, can.


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 10, 2022)

Halasían said:


> Sure. Being that it used to be on here and was removed when the site was renovated, I'm thinking that decision has already been made.
> I just don't see any added value to the added clutter on every post. I do like the 'hover' idea though. That way anyone who _wants_ to see it, can.


actually there is a point you missed. The owner of the forum has changed. The forum has a new owner. And I don't know which forum owner removed these plugins. Maybe the original owner of the forum removed it.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 10, 2022)

Turin_Turambar said:


> actually there is a point you missed. The owner of the forum has changed. The forum has a new owner. And I don't know which forum owner removed these plugins. Maybe the original owner of the forum removed it.


Didn't miss it at all. It was Mazzy who did the reno I believe.
Anyway, it doesn't matter to me one way or the other. I just have come to prefer this current look.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Mar 11, 2022)

Turin, your idea is really creative. However, I believe that friendly members and interesting discussions make the forum enjoyable. Other things are less important.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 11, 2022)

Turin_Turambar said:


> 3-the choice of race you belong to in the middle earth, which will appear under the profile photo that the user will choose according to its taste. that is, whichever middle earth race the user feels close to, selects that race in the options. And the race is seen under the profile photo.


I'd say for this one, you could add your race if you want it under your custom title. SES and I have a joke so mine is "Mighty One" not that I think I'm that mighty or anything 

I'm not sure if the current software allows for all of these. The old software was a different vendor I think as well, before mazzly had taken it over.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 11, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'm not sure if the current software allows for all of these. The old software was a different vendor I think as well, before mazzly had taken it over.


I believe it was VBul before. and I looked back and I believe after Dave retired, there was Jordan who switched the forum over to Xenforo. Mazz then took over and has been really proactive in running the site. He's done two updates that I'm aware of.


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 12, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Turin, your idea is really creative. However, I believe that friendly members and interesting discussions make the forum enjoyable. Other things are less important.


my dear friend, you are right until the end. But my main wish is to make the forum more enjoyable. So if these add-ons are in the forum, we can enjoy the forum as if we are playing a pc game. Forum plugins, including the theme image of the forum, affect the psychology of outside visitors and forum members to a large extent. Of course, friendly members are more important. But I think these plugins will color the forum.


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 12, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I'd say for this one, you could add your race if you want it under your custom title. SES and I have a joke so mine is "Mighty One" not that I think I'm that mighty or anything
> 
> I'm not sure if the current software allows for all of these. The old software was a different vendor I think as well, before mazzly had taken it over.


actually, that plugin is like a nickname. I wrote mormegil for example. So it's not related to what I'm talking about. This is my opinion;
race:men
race:elf
race: orc
etc. etc.


----------



## mazzly (Mar 14, 2022)

Turin_Turambar said:


> hello friends, although I started using this forum to ask questions, I decided to stay in the forum. It is really enjoyable to be with you. There are some plugins that I want to be added to the forum. If you want, we can put these plugins into practice by consulting the owner of the forum.
> 
> 1-Message count add-on that shows how many messages the member has sent, which will be placed under the profile photo in the member's messages in the forum.
> 2-displaying the location plugin, which is available in the profile information in the forum, in the messages in the forum. In other words, the location part will be seen under the profile photo in every posting message.
> ...



Thanks for all the nice tips. Honestly I had similar ideas in mind myself, but it fell into the shadows and never got done..
One reason for putting it off was that the user groups etc were a bit messy (probably because of the migration that happened before me..)
I have now cleaned up the groups a bit to make it easier to manage 

Regarding your questions:

I re-enabled the message count, as well as the registration date, that way easier to see if some new member is spamming/trolling or similar 
The location field quickly becomes messy, as there is limited horizontal space under the avatar, so I decided against adding that one.
This sounds like a neat idea  👍
Do you happen to have some small icons/images for this purpose as well? (Note that we need to have permission/license that allows us to use them

This also sounds like a neat thing. We could probably also add this as a custom user field. You can send those files over to me and I'll try to set something up..
Yeah I think this one is a bit out of the scope of what I'm willing to do, some reasons include:
TTF is quite an old and established forum
It will have SEO impacts
I'm not sure if the naming change would do much for the growth or similar 

This kinda existed, but previously simply said "staff" in plain text, I now made it show "Administrator" in a green box, so slightly more visible

I've also been looking into various user promotions/trophies/badges that could be given to our members depending on what they have done to contribute to the forum/wiki/etc. If you have ideas and would like to help set this up I'd be happy to let you do so 

Cheers
//Jonathan


----------



## Aragorn II Elessar (Mar 14, 2022)

mazzly said:


> Thanks for all the nice tips. Honestly I had similar ideas in mind myself, but it fell into the shadows and never got done..
> One reason for putting it off was that the user groups etc were a bit messy (probably because of the migration that happened before me..)
> I have now cleaned up the groups a bit to make it easier to manage
> 
> ...


I'm really surprised and happy to see that you have similar ideas in mind 
1-Don't get me wrong, but I wanted the name of the forum to be changed to be more compatible with the content of the forum. Because this forum is a platform with middle-earth content. We can do this without damaging the original name of the forum; middle-earth-of-tolkien or thetolkien-and-legendarium. If you do that, I will design a forum theme for you. And I will edit the home screen image and even the chapters images. I have done this before. I leave the decision to you.
2-race selection plugin is not with images, but it can be choose as write.for example;
your middle earth race:
-
men
elf
dwarf
hobbit
orc
goblin
uruk-hai
troll
ent
When member click on the - icon, the races above will appear as a list and the member can choose what they want.
I will open a new topic for the plans in my mind and other things you want from me. I new learned.but you are the new owner of the forum. I wish you success in your forum life. This forum is a platform with really good people. Even if any member be troll, it is laugher and forgotten. Everyone has respect. I admire the people of this forum. Take a look at the pictures of the plugins in the new topic I will open. There I will share the pictures and my opinion on what needs to be done with them.


----------

